# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Britney Spears

## britneyfan

A ju pelqejne performerancat e Britney Spears?

----------


## ridy85

Britneyfun, dua te them se per kte teme jam shum i pergatitur pasi dhe un jam nje fun i Britney Spears. Se pari, eshte shum e veshtire te thuash se kush eshte performanca me e mire e Britneyt. Mjafton te kujtosh ato te MTV awards qe ajo ka bere neper vite per te kuptuar se ne skene ajo eshte shum e zonja. Kte nuk e them un thjesht si adhurues i ksaj kengetare, por e thot shtypi boteror. 
Kur hypi ne skenen e "Metropolitan House of New York" ne vitin '99 me rastin e MTV Video Music Awards duke kenduar nje medley bashk me 'Nsync, ajo ishte ne fillim te karrieres dhe tregoi se çfare mund te bente ne skene. Ne te njejtin vit u shfaq ne Dublin ne rastin MTV Europe Music Awards. Aty beri nje performance te shkelqyer te kenges "U drive me crazy". Biles publiku europian i dhuroi me votat e tij edhe 4 çmime: best song, best new act, best pop, best female. Ne vitin 2000 Mtv i jep prap rastin Britneyt te shfaqet ne Video Music Awards. Besoj e mbajn mend te gjith ate momentin kur ajo kendoi ate nate kengen e Rolling Stone "Satisfaction". Dhe ndersa kendonte, beri ate striptease sexy dhe me pas kendoi "Oops!... I did it again" duke kercyer ne nje koreografi fantastike ashtu si vetem Britney di te bej. Dhe keshtu kalojm tek Video Music Awards te vitit 2001. Esht momenti ku Britney prezanton kengen e re "I'm a slave 4 U". Per kte performance nuk kam ç'te them. Mjafton ta shihni dhe do ngeleni me goje hapur.
Gjarpri dhe tigri u shfaqen per 1 jave te ter neper tv dhe gazetat boterore.
Por momenti me i bukur padyshim qe esht performanca e 2003 ku Britney, Madonna, Christina dhe Missy lan me goj hapur jo vetem ne ktu ne toke, po dhe astronautet qe ndodhen ne orbite (ha ha ha). Te shikoje kto femra sexy qe u puthnin t'ju them te drejten ma hoqen petllen.
Besoj se shkruajta pak si shum po kur te del perpara nje teme si kjo...
normal qe do shkruaja shum.
Megjithate, shpresoj qe mos t'ju kem bezdisur.

----------


## White_Angel

Sa merrni vesh nga muzika ju . Kur e vleresoni Britney si nje kengetare edhe ajo jevga qe ka pershkruar Whisper tek rrefimi i tij kendon me bukur. Ku e keni kete kengetare tani apo po ndrron bebelinat . E keni degjuar ndonjehere se si kendon live ? phffffff. Se edhe per bukuri i rrofte makiazhi qe ka ne ftyre se dhe e gjate eshte nji pellembe 

Nejse....

----------


## ridy85

Un nuk thash qe Britney ka ze fantastik qe ti te thuash s'di te kendoj live. Ate e di dhe un. Dhe sa per sqarim, turneu i fundit "The Onyx Hotel Tour" ishte komplet ne playback. E dyta un nuk thash qe esht e bukur apo qe ka fitu na i çmim bukurie. Thash qe esht sexy. Te jesh sexy do te thote te kesh nje stilin tend dhe te sillesh ne nje far menyre, dhe s'ka shum lidhje me makiazhin ashtu sipas mendimit tend. Pastaj ndron a s'ndron bebelinat jan punet e saj. Dhe te kesh nje femij domosdo qe do te thote te terhiqesh nga skena per ca kohe. Mos doje gje qe te dilte me barkun deri te goja dhe te kercente qe te tregonte ty se ende kendon ?!

Nejse...

----------


## DuPI_I_KeQ

Se dua fare kete lloj femre e kam shume inat!Sepse nuk e ka idene se cdo te thote muzi!
 Ky eshte mendimi im personal nuk dua qe te merzitet njeri!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

kjo osht nje shembull sh i mir se si mer robi kot  :ngerdheshje:  por parfumet i ka sh tmira sidomos ket tfunit ahhhhh

----------


## shkodrane82

Per fansat e Britneyt...lool.

----------


## britneyfan

> Sa merrni vesh nga muzika ju . Kur e vleresoni Britney si nje kengetare edhe ajo jevga qe ka pershkruar Whisper tek rrefimi i tij kendon me bukur. Ku e keni kete kengetare tani apo po ndrron bebelinat . E keni degjuar ndonjehere se si kendon live ? phffffff. Se edhe per bukuri i rrofte makiazhi qe ka ne ftyre se dhe e gjate eshte nji pellembe 
> 
> Nejse....




Pse a vetem muzika qe te pelqen ty eshte muzike e vertete?
Neqofte se Britney nuk eshte kengetare e mire atehere pse eshte nje nga njerezit me te famshem te botes???
Edhe live kendon ajo shum bukur!!!
Vetem kur kercen shume. A ke pare ,ndonjehere tu kercyer? A mundesh ti te kercesh DHE te kendosh live ne te njejten kohe? JO!!!!

----------


## White_Angel

> Pse a vetem muzika qe te pelqen ty eshte muzike e vertete?
> Neqofte se Britney nuk eshte kengetare e mire atehere pse eshte nje nga njerezit me te famshem te botes???
> Edhe live kendon ajo shum bukur!!!
> Vetem kur kercen shume. A ke pare ,ndonjehere tu kercyer? A mundesh ti te kercesh DHE te kendosh live ne te njejten kohe? JO!!!!




Me qene Britney nje nga njerezit me te famshem te botes une ja fus vetes me pushke druri bammmm .... bammmm.......

E kam degjuar qe kendon shume bukur live , edhe sorra ka zerin me karakteristik se te saj . Ah.. po harrova ne nje interviste te kesaj "Fame " thoshte pi cigare qe te me behet zeri karakteristik . Sa mire ehh , une qe pi paketa qenkam fantastike fare , paskam mbaru pune me muziken  e thjeshte po kaloj nga ajo operistike tani.
Pastaj persa i perket kercimit uaaaaaaa c'thua mi ti , si mi kerceka bukur ajo , po si te ket 10 veta mbas kurrizit natyrisht qe do kercej , se edhe majmunit kur i thua nje mije here beje kete gje do e bej fakiri se s'ka nga t'ia mbaj . 


Pastaj persa i perket kercimit edhe kenges ne te njejten kohe si nuk e bej mi , ve ne sfond Molin ose Bujar Qamilin ( ka lezet ) , edhe kercej e perdridhem  sic di vetem une . Ja ku i bera te dyja edhe kercimin edhe kengen.


Taksirat qe m'ka xan mu /
Hallin tim me ta tregu /......


etjj etjjjj . 

Po s'ka gje se do rritesh edhe ti do mesosh me shume nga muzika dhe nga Njerezit e famshem te muzikes . Kerko ne fillim dhe  degjo se ka me mijera kengetare qe te kenaqin veshin kur i degjon . Pastajme diskutojme per Britney .


Kalofsh mire

----------


## Reina

> Per fansat e Britneyt...lool.



E po te kesh gjithe ato  para dhe aq fame e prape te dukesh ne ate gjendje llahtar, Gjynah, Gjynah! Po e thith duhanin me aq deshire as kohe te ngre poturet s'ka.  :sarkastik:

----------


## britneyfan

> Me qene Britney nje nga njerezit me te famshem te botes une ja fus vetes me pushke druri bammmm .... bammmm.......
> 
> 
> Pastaj persa i perket kercimit edhe kenges ne te njejten kohe si nuk e bej mi , ve ne sfond Molin ose Bujar Qamilin ( ka lezet ) , edhe kercej e perdridhem  sic di vetem une . Ja ku i bera te dyja edhe kercimin edhe kengen.
> 
> 
> Taksirat qe m'ka xan mu /
> Hallin tim me ta tregu /......
> 
> ...



Bujar Qamilin dhe Britney? A ta ndryshojne si dita me naten!!!
Sa vjece je ti?
Edhe tani mund ta vrasish veten se Britney eshte aq e famshme sa Madonna ose Michael Jackson  :buzeqeshje: 
Ne qofte se nuk me beson kerkoje atehere!!!!!!!

----------


## shkodrane82

> E po te kesh gjithe ato  para dhe aq fame e prape te dukesh ne ate gjendje llahtar, Gjynah, Gjynah! Po e thith duhanin me aq deshire as kohe te ngre poturet s'ka.



Can u imagine that she was prego at the time....lol... :ngerdheshje: .

Tamam po i bashin nje pershkrim nje dite nje radio...."white trash"  :uahaha:

----------


## ridy85

> Me qene Britney nje nga njerezit me te famshem te botes une ja fus vetes me pushke druri bammmm .... bammmm.......
> 
> E kam degjuar qe kendon shume bukur live , edhe sorra ka zerin me karakteristik se te saj . Ah.. po harrova ne nje interviste te kesaj "Fame " thoshte pi cigare qe te me behet zeri karakteristik . Sa mire ehh , une qe pi paketa qenkam fantastike fare , paskam mbaru pune me muziken  e thjeshte po kaloj nga ajo operistike tani.
> Pastaj persa i perket kercimit uaaaaaaa c'thua mi ti , si mi kerceka bukur ajo , po si te ket 10 veta mbas kurrizit natyrisht qe do kercej , se edhe majmunit kur i thua nje mije here beje kete gje do e bej fakiri se s'ka nga t'ia mbaj . 
> 
> 
> Pastaj persa i perket kercimit edhe kenges ne te njejten kohe si nuk e bej mi , ve ne sfond Molin ose Bujar Qamilin ( ka lezet ) , edhe kercej e perdridhem  sic di vetem une . Ja ku i bera te dyja edhe kercimin edhe kengen.
> 
> 
> ...


White Angel me ate qe kishe shkruajtur u shkriva duke qesh per zotin. Dhe ta them me kuptimin e mire te fjales. Po e dim qe nuk eshte kushedi se çfare Britney ne syte e atyre qe nuk jan fansa te saj. Po ça te bejm, na pelqen. Te pakten per mua eshte keshtu. Dhe mos kujto se degjoj vetem Britneyn. Shiko se mua me pelqejn dhe shum rryma muzikore qe s'kan te bejn fare me muziken pop comerciale. Me pelqejn Coldplay, Eminem, Moby, muzika black, Garbage, Chemical Brothers, dhe shum te tjere. Me pelqen edhe Bujar Qamili daç me e dit. Ha ha ah. Nejse, po prap kur shoh ate dreq femer ma heq trurin...ça te bejm!!!

----------


## White_Angel

> Bujar Qamilin dhe Britney? A ta ndryshojne si dita me naten!!!
> Sa vjece je ti?
> Edhe tani mund ta vrasish veten se Britney eshte aq e famshme sa Madonna ose Michael Jackson 
> Ne qofte se nuk me beson kerkoje atehere!!!!!!!




oo se na ktheve nga rruga se jam ne per xhiro . Mire s'po e vras veten po po hidhem nga kati i dyte po se di a vdes ?/ se e beja dhe kete ....

Tani une jam 100 vjec se pelqej Bujar Qamilin  , ti je 13 se pelqen Britney . Ehhhh sa ka jeta  , u plakem edhe neve 

Pastaj ke te kerkoj mi Britney  uhhh me harrofte mortja mu si me paska shpetuar , pa e pare une ket fare femnet . I paskam humb kot ditet e rinise time . Gabim qe s'me falet ....


p.s Edhe nje gje xhan shkruhet VRASESH --- jo VRASISH .

Ashtu pra kalofsh mire tani se eshte edhe e premte shko knaqu me Britney 

Baby one more time  :kryqezohen:

----------


## White_Angel

> White Angel me ate qe kishe shkruajtur u shkriva duke qesh per zotin. Dhe ta them me kuptimin e mire te fjales. Po e dim qe nuk eshte kushedi se çfare Britney ne syte e atyre qe nuk jan fansa te saj. Po ça te bejm, na pelqen. Te pakten per mua eshte keshtu. Dhe mos kujto se degjoj vetem Britneyn. Shiko se mua me pelqejn dhe shum rryma muzikore qe s'kan te bejn fare me muziken pop comerciale. Me pelqejn Coldplay, Eminem, Moby, muzika black, Garbage, Chemical Brothers, dhe shum te tjere. Me pelqen edhe Bujar Qamili daç me e dit. Ha ha ah. Nejse, po prap kur shoh ate dreq femer ma heq trurin...ça te bejm!!!




Flm .... Tani ti Ryde85 e ke fjalen sa e mire del kur del lakuriq apo sa bukur kendon ? Se per lakuriq pasha Zotin cdo femer  del e bukur ( edhe mos me qene e bukur e ka fal natyra me e admiruar femren si me rroba si pa rroba ) , edhe une me dal si ajo gjithe komshinjte qe kam rreth e perqark nuk me lejne me shku n'pune ma bllokojne deren ....lol

Hapi syte se kshu femra me rroba lekure e me kamzhiqe neper duar sikur nuk duken ne aq bukur , mgjth demokraci njeriu pelqen edhe Citen ke filmi me Tarzanin  e jo me Britney .


Me behet qefi qe pelqeke Bujar Qamilin ka lezet .

----------


## ridy85

Me then te drejten mua me pelqejn kenget qe ben. Po per kamzhikun mos u bej kaq cinike se esht vesh ashtu me bo spektakel jo per na i gjo tjeter.

----------


## britneyfan

> oo se na ktheve nga rruga se jam ne per xhiro . Mire s'po e vras veten po po hidhem nga kati i dyte po se di a vdes ?/ se e beja dhe kete ....
> 
> Tani une jam 100 vjec se pelqej Bujar Qamilin  , ti je 13 se pelqen Britney . Ehhhh sa ka jeta  , u plakem edhe neve 
> 
> Pastaj ke te kerkoj mi Britney  uhhh me harrofte mortja mu si me paska shpetuar , pa e pare une ket fare femnet . I paskam humb kot ditet e rinise time . Gabim qe s'me falet ....
> 
> 
> p.s Edhe nje gje xhan shkruhet VRASESH --- jo VRASISH .
> 
> ...




Ok, e shkruajta gabim, po une nuk bbanoje me ne shqiperi, nuk di ta shkruaj shqipen aq mire...
Edhe une nuk jam 13!!!
Cfare muzike eshte per tu muzike e vertete?
Une nuk e degjoj vetem Britney, degjoj edhe artista te tjere.

----------


## ridy85

Na nje foto te britneyt te modifikuar nga un. E kam marr nga video "Don't let me be the last to Know" dhe e kam modifikuar me kompjutrin. 
Hope you like it

----------


## britneyfan

> Na nje foto te britneyt te modifikuar nga un. E kam marr nga video "Don't let me be the last to Know" dhe e kam modifikuar me kompjutrin. 
> Hope you like it



Shume e bukur, faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Kur bejne muzike popistet,nisen nga ideja se sa do i pelqeje popullit ajo qe do krijoje.
Per popistat nuk ka fare rendesi qe muzika qe bejne t'u pelqeje atyre ne fillim,pastaj te tjereve.
Por mbi te gjitha muzika behet ne baze te kerkesave qe paraqet tregu.
Shofin se cfare muzike u pelqen kalamajve qe blejne CD etj etj etj
E ne fund fare gjejne edhe nje kukull qe duan ta bejne idhull marketingu e ja vene emrin Britney Spears...

----------

